# Wind Quintet in G



## Ampersand Man (Aug 10, 2008)

This is a wind quintet I wrote today in the style of Mozart. Comments are welcome as always 

I finished the expo obviously now for the development


the opening was designed as a rondo. but analyze the form and tell me what happened there.. i have a theme A&B, then a theme 2 (transition) -> modulates to dominant and a theme 3 in the dominant, then comes back to the tonic and that's it.


----------

